# Wondering if my plan to extend marriage visa will work



## alselley (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

My Immigration-O visa expires on the 15th of May, and I need to extend the visa on the 24th of April.

My plan is to go to the immigration office before the 24th of April get 30 days and then leave and return the Kingdom before the 15th of May, will this give me 90 extra days from the 15th of May?

Thank you for any help regarding this issue.

Adam.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Why are you going to Immigrations before the 24th? What do you mean by "get 30 days"... 

I'm at a loss as to if you have a yearly extension of stay based on marriage to a thai national, if you have a year long multi entry Non-Immigrant Type-O visa where you visa run every 90 days OR if you're wanting to apply for your first yearly extension of stay.

IF you're going to apply for a yearly extension of stay based on marriage, you go to Immigrations submit the required paperwork, copies, photos, map to your house etc, and they give you a 30 day under consideration stamp. 

Actually during that 30 days someone from Immigrations is supposed to come to your house and check to see if you're really living there with your wife. However, at least in Bangkok, it rarely happens..

After that 30 days is over, you go back to Immigrations and get the year's extension of stay stamped into your passport.

Clue me in on what you have and what you think you're doing and I'll try my best to give you good info..


----------



## alselley (Nov 12, 2012)

Apologies if my question seemed vague, I will try and be clearer.

My multi entry Immigration-O visa expires on the 15th of May, and I need to do a visa run on the 24th of April. If I did a visa run on the 24th of April I will have until the 24th of July to renew my visa.

I was hoping to go to the Immigration office before the 24th of April, and then do a visa run before the 15th of May, would this give me 90 days from the 15th of May? 

By doing this I will have enough time to have the 400 000 ready in a Thai account, to extend my visa.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Why not do a visa run on the 24th getting a 90 day permission to stay until stamp, and then doing another visa run the day before your visa expires? 

Doing that you'd have until the 14 of August as your final "permission to stay stamp" on that visa. 

You might as well get all the time you can out of the multi-entry non-o. 

You can also get a 60 day extension of stay for visiting your thai wife at Thai Immigrations too.

I'd just run-4-the-border when you have to on the 24 and turn around and do it again on the day before that visa expires. 

That would give you plenty of time to sort things out.

Good Luck


----------



## alselley (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah your probably right,

Thank you very much for your time,


----------

